# Knicks @ Kings Game Thread (2/4)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*New York Knicks (18-27) @ Sacramento Kings (31-14)
Arco Arena, Friday February 4, 2005
10:00 ET, MSG/NBALP *

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Nazr Mohammed/Kurt Thomas/Trevor Ariza/Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford 





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Matt Barnes/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Kings board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 105*
Knicks 90

*Bibby 26pts 12rbs*

Marbury 22pts 10rbs


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Kings by 25

If Webber and Peja play than Kings by 55.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Kings by 25
> 
> If Webber and Peja play than Kings by 55.


:laugh: 

Not that many man. 

Maybe one of them isn't going to play. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A few injury updates and some game notes from the Post (they say Webber and Peja are out):

http://newyorkpost.com/sports/knicks/21731.htm


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> A few injury updates and some game notes from the Post (they say Webber and Peja are out):
> 
> http://newyorkpost.com/sports/knicks/21731.htm


How long are they out for?

-Petey


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 142
Knicks 9


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>townknave</b>!
> Kings 142
> Knicks 9


Come on, 9? They hardly have Piston like defense. LOL.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> How long are they out for?
> ...


Peja's back is getting better and Webber says he feels good...It could be tomorrow vs. Portland.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Peja's back is getting better and Webber says he feels good...It could be tomorrow vs. Portland.


The Knicks certainly lucked out.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber, Peja, Mobley all gametime decisions tonight according to Kings announcer Grant Napear (but he doesn't think Webber or Peja will play).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half, Knicks up 61-54.

TT and Nazr are doing great.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Too bad Penny Hardaway had one of the worst last minutes of a basketball game. Stupid shot, stupid foul and then stupid turnover all in the span of a minute of basketball action. He's pathetic. :laugh: :nonono:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I just caught a glimpse of the box scores and "game-flow". 

Any chance for a recap Peja Vu?

Seems like Mabury, T. Thomas, K. Thomas, Ariza and Mohammed had good/decent games.

Did the Knicks just have problems with Miller?

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It was 110-99 Knicks. Marbury missed 2 FT's, then the Kings went on a 17-5 run and won the game. THe Knicks gave it away.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*no definition*

wow. just wow. there are no words in the english dictionary, to describe what i just saw happen. clyde summed it up decently at the end with a "grr!" though.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

knicks were up 7 with one minute left. penny ****ed it all up.

he had 3 turnovers in the last minute. he had 2 big bricks in the last minute.

if he could hold the ball they woulda sent him to the line. but he thinks he can dribble.... then in the last play he thinks he can dribble through a double team. 2 wrongs dont make a right.

Penny = most unclutch player in the history of the nba. 

and the knicks missed 10 FT's in the 4th. terrible loss.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> knicks were up 7 with one minute left. penny ****ed it all up.
> 
> he had 3 turnovers in the last minute. he had 2 big bricks in the last minute.
> ...


That does sound pretty rough. Where is John?

-Petey


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

How could you lose that? All of your starters bar Crawford had great games. Even Tim Thomas was firey.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I turned it off in the beginning of the fourth thinking it was OVER!!! we actually blew it WOW. All i can say is WOW. I am speechless


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

can i change my username? please?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> can i change my username? please?


:laugh: 

If you really want to, send a PM to an admin and tell them what you want your new user name to be.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> How could you lose that? All of your starters bar Crawford had great games. Even Tim Thomas was firey.


:yes: 

They shot 62% for the game, 75% in the 3rd quarter, and outrebounded the Kings by 10. There is no way they should have lost.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, kinda drastic, but how about something with TimThomas?

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

why the hell not...........


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh come on. You knew that the Knicks were going to give it away, just like every other game. This was predictable. It reminded me of the game where the Knicks forced OT against the Mavs last year. The Knicks were only in the game cause Kings couldn't play D. Don't forget that the Kings were without Webber, Stojakovic, and Mobley.

The Knicks did shoot 62%. They also allowed the Kings to shoot 52%, committed twice as many turnovers, and committed nearly double the fouls. 

Kings had 13 steals, Knicks had 5.
Knicks were 14-28 on FTs, Kings were 28-41.

Marbury, Crawford, and Brewer combined for 18 assists. The rest of the Knicks combined for 2.

Marbury got all those points cause Bibby didn't play D all game long. He had to save his energy for the offensive end. * This is evidenced by Marbury going 15-19 from the field and Bibby not committing a single personal foul.*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Bibby, Kings Run Down Knicks 



> Mike Bibby and Brad Miller carried the shorthanded Sacramento Kings as far as they could and the hapless New York Knicks did the rest.
> 
> Bibby scored a career-high 40 points and Miller added 35 but it was a late-game collapse by the Knicks that allowed the Kings to post a 116-115 victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

ROYAL FLUSH 



> If the Knicks could mess up this one, they could mess up anything.
> They were sailing along toward an improbable win over the Kings last night, with Stephon Marbury playing the starring role.
> 
> Then it call came apart in devastating fashion — perhaps the most heartbreaking loss of all, with owner James Dolan in attendance, sitting courtside, crushed, slumped in his chair.
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

**** :upset:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> Oh come on. You knew that the Knicks were going to give it away, just like every other game. This was predictable


oh i knew it. this has been happening for a while now. but it always pisses me off. they always screw up at the end of games. this was the best team effort in like 3 weeks. guys were actually trying. its tough to lose those.


----------

